# Gabbys hair cut........done



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

:whoo: It is over. I absolutely love it. She did a wonderful job. She is so cute and petite looking now. The pics make her look silver, but, she is lite choc, darker ears. She seems so happy. I may never go back. After she is done with blowing her coat, I am sure I will go with a longer puppy cut. Thanks to all of you who gave me advise on it.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

She's very cute. The haircut looks nice.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, she looks so cute and happy! It will save you both a lot of stress.

Love the St Pattys bandana


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Adorable!! Love the festive St. Pat's Day scarf.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks yall. I know she loves it too. She did the rlh when she got back in the house, and she has been full of it since. I think she is winding down now though, prob ready for a nap.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She's adorable and looks just so happy with the new 'do. Love the bandanna as well.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She looks adorable. I love the long coats, but it is not realistic if everyone is stressed over keeping it that way. I think Hav's look wonderful long and short.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

She looks wonderful. Congratulations on the new haircut . Sounds like she loves it too.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

She's got such a sweet face!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

It is funny how much longer their legs look after a hair cut.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

She looks fantastic! Yay!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ruthi said:


> It is funny how much longer their legs look after a hair cut.


I have noticed that too! You just don't expect those long legs under all that hair!  She looks so cute. I love how they look like puppies with their short haircuts. I love watching the long hair move when they run, but I am becoming more and more tempted here.....

Glad you both are happy with the new 'do!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I know what you mean Linda. I am a fan of the long hair, and I tried to keep it. I am glad now that I had to resort to this. I love it. I am already thinking how nice the weekly baths will be now, how easy to comb, and how fast she will dry. I truly believe you can tell when they feel good, and let me tell ya, she feels good. I will watch how others dogs with the long hair looks, and admire, and then love my Gabby, lol.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

She does look good. You will enjoy her more now.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, she looks so cute and SO happy!!! congratulations on surviving the big clip!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gabby is so cute.
Please run your fingers thru that short coat of hers for me!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks so little! Very very cute!! I'll be she will take a nice long nap huh??


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ahh she looks so happy! I'm close to doing the same thing.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Cute! I wish I could figure out how groomers get that smooth body. She looks so soft.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

She looks awesome!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

She is soft isn't she? What a color change! She looks so happy and you will enjoy the big break from the stress of tangles! A happy few months of stress free grooming, comin up!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Gabby's so cute with her new hair cut. What a happy face!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

YEAH!!! Good for you, I'm so glad you like it, i think it's a great clip too cute. Don't you love how you can feel her little body when you cuddle her!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks nice! She does look happy! How much weight do you think she lost with all that hair cut off? LOL


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks yall. Yes she is so soft now, and you can feel a dog, instead of a hair ball, lol. I dont know if I will ever go back to that. I love her haircut. She is too freakin cute. I think she thinks so too. My husband was really against cutting her, and he had to admit he loves it too.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

She looks so happy! This is just more proof that they are the perfect dog....they are adorable with long or short hair or something in between!


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

She looks great. I know how you feel. After Kobe's first puppy cut I swore I would never go back. So much easier for him and me.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks so happy and excited about her new look! I'm glad you found a great groomer. It must feel pretty freeing to be rid of all that hair that's been hanging in your face for so long!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks yall, She is happy and so am I.


----------

